# Cina shock: 41 milioni ad Aubameyang e 150 al Dortmund.



## admin (4 Gennaio 2017)

Ennesima offerta shock dalla Cina. Questa volta, secondo la stampa tedesca, il fortunato è Aubameyang. Per l'attaccante, lo Shanghai Sipg ha pronti 41 milioni di euro netti a stagione (diventerebbe il più pagato al mondo, superando Tevez) e ben 150 milioni di euro al Dortmund per il cartellino.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Gennaio 2017)

Io fossi in lui andrei al volo


----------



## Coripra (4 Gennaio 2017)

ed era nostro...


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Gennaio 2017)

Date un milione amme, due calci al pallone li so dare


----------



## prebozzio (4 Gennaio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io fossi in lui andrei al volo



Anch'io... ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## MarcoMilanista (4 Gennaio 2017)

Ancora devo spiegare che lo Shanghai SIPG sta bene così? Ah e aggiungo un altra cosa...dalla stagione 2018 il massimo di stranieri in rosa sarà 3 (+1).

Sono tutte balle click bait.


----------



## carlocarlo (4 Gennaio 2017)

assumete B. per 50 mil l'anno. in 10 anni abbiamo pagato il milan senza autorizzazioni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Gennaio 2017)

I soldi non c'entrano, ci vanno per respirare un po' di aria buona e salutare


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Gennaio 2017)

A confronto messi ha le pezze al sedere....


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Gennaio 2017)

Chiedo scusa in anticipo perché ne avrete già parlato in abbondanza, ma...in pratica quelli che stanno acquistando il Milan sono cinesi "poveri" per davvero? I "nostri" promettono 350mln per il mercato in tot anni, questi per un solo giocatore ne mollano una marea (Oscar Tevez Pelle. Voci su Cr7 ora Aubameyang)


----------



## Jino (5 Gennaio 2017)

Se l'offerta è vera ci va di corsa. E fa benissimo.


----------



## MarcoMilanista (5 Gennaio 2017)

Si tratta ovviamente di una balla. Boom!


----------



## Aron (6 Gennaio 2017)

Ma come, e il salary cap, la stretta alle spese in Cina...
Sti cinesi una ne dicono e l'opposto ne fanno.


----------

